
Tesla – All it takes to total a $100,000 car is a little fender bender - jijojv
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/8bbfo2/all_it_takes_to_total_a_100000_car_is_a_little/
======
oblib
The reddit thread is interesting, but to put it into perspective you have look
at the photo of the damage and, wow...

[https://imgur.com/a/1n9mJ](https://imgur.com/a/1n9mJ)

~~~
Terretta
Well, this actually:
[https://m.imgur.com/a/KZvzw](https://m.imgur.com/a/KZvzw)

------
sschueller
"On the Model X this part is serviceable, if you'd been driving an X, we could
fix it."

That is just the biggest FU to a customer that spent 100k on a car.

Also I don't understand why his insurance is going up if it wasn't his fault?

------
pkaye
It looks like the more advanced the technology is the more expensive and
difficult it is to repair. Sometimes better to just stick a couple product
generations for things to settle down.

